# Loch Lomond



## carolgavin

''Sings''

''O ye’ll tak’ the high road and I’ll tak’ the low road,
And I’ll be in Scotland afore ye.
But me and my true love will never meet again,
On the bonnie, bonnie banks o’ Loch Lomond.''



May bonk holiday!! 24th May or therabouts. If you can possibly make it me and greenasthegrass are meeting up at Millarochy Bay on those dates. 
It will be a fun extravaganza, with mud wrestling, fishing, and water sports. 
Bring ones own BBQ oh and midgie repellent, but don't worry too much they haven't grown their big teeth yet so you foreigners should be ok.
Hope to maybe see some of you there, go on you know you want to!!!!


----------



## 107088

Carol, you have a wonderful singiing voice, each note is so clear.

and whats a bonk holiday? please tell me its what I hope it means :wink: 

Skin so soft, spray oil, avon. puppies privates that is. as a mossie rep.


----------



## carolgavin

bandaid said:


> Carol, you have a wonderful singiing voice, each note is so clear


Thanks hon.  I do requests   What do you want to hear???

PS Bonk holiday is xactly wot you think!!!


----------



## Briarose

carolgavin said:


> ''Sings''
> 
> ''O ye'll tak' the high road and I'll tak' the low road,
> And I'll be in Scotland afore ye.
> But me and my true love will never meet again,
> On the bonnie, bonnie banks o' Loch Lomond.''
> 
> May bonk holiday!! 24th May or therabouts. If you can possibly make it me and greenasthegrass are meeting up at Millarochy Bay on those dates.
> It will be a fun extravaganza, with mud wrestling, fishing, and water sports.
> Bring ones own BBQ oh and midgie repellent, but don't worry too much they haven't grown their big teeth yet so you foreigners should be ok.
> Hope to maybe see some of you there, go on you know you want to!!!!


Can't do BH but make it a week or two earlier LOL and I would move heaven and earth to do it :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh ya make it sound so attractive. Big teeth? 8O 8O 

I have booked in at C&CC site there were a few spaces available and its got ELECTRIC! woo hooo we going up on Friday evening and stopping off en route.

Would be good to get good crowd going and make all those tuggers envious of our bonding sessions! 

Oh and have sorted dog thing its now got a nice collar on and if it barks it jumps 2 foot in air apparently am gonna wait and see for that one!

And if collar doesn't work its going to get something attached to its nether regions (hubby said that not me! cruel beastie!!) :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## 107088

3rd act aria from Aida would be lovely,



~I've turned the volume up on the 'puter


----------



## carolgavin

bandaid said:


> 3rd act aria from Aida would be lovely,
> 
> ~I've turned the volume up on the 'puter


Ok am warming up now!!!

La la la la la la lalalalalalalallalllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh quick carol get ya coat ya pulled! 8O 8O


----------



## 107088

Blissful Carol, Simply...............blissful

I recorded it and shall place it on my company website, if you give up copyright. The whole world needs to hear such angelic singing


----------



## carolgavin

bandaid said:


> Blissful Carol, Simply...............blissful
> 
> I recorded it and shall place it on my company website, if you give up copyright. The whole world needs to hear such angelic singing


For you anything sweetie!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just for you hunny

Seist/Chorus:
An teid thu leam a Mhairi
Am falbh thu leam thar saile
An teid thu leam a Mhairi dhonn
Gu tir nam beanntan arda

Rann1/Verse1
Tha crodh againn air airigh
Is laoigh an cois am mathar
Tha sin againn is caoraich mhaol' (=Cheviot sheep)
Air aodann nam beann arda


----------



## 107088

I begin to think




you are








as 







potty as me! :lol:


----------



## 88781

Is Millarochy Bay C&CC members only, can't remember?


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> An teid thu leam a Mhairi....


Now you've got me going. 

Anyway, I'm very interested in your *bonk* holiday. What do I have to bring? Or do I just come as myself?

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin

MandyandDave said:


> Is Millarochy Bay C&CC members only, can't remember?


Nope!!!!


----------



## carolgavin

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> An teid thu leam a Mhairi....
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've got me going.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very interested in your *bonk* holiday. What do I have to bring? Or do I just come as myself?
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Come as you are Dougie hon come as you are all welcome!!!

PS Bring your tartan thong :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

If it truly is a bonk holiday we'll have to get a chassis upgrade first 8O 

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass

> PS Bring your tartan thong


Brings tears to my eyes!

Might even do a quiz night to entertain the mozzies whilst they have supper 8O 8O 8O

Greenie

PS its an effalump not a sossie - how many sossies have a trunk?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> PS Bring your tartan thong
> 
> 
> 
> Brings tears to my eyes!
> 
> Might even do a quiz night to entertain the mozzies whilst they have supper 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Greenie
> 
> PS its an effalump not a sossie - how many sossies have a trunk?
Click to expand...

Depends which end you're looking at :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## Broom

Hi All

We are in the area for Bank Holiday and the following week, we are booked in at CC Clachan then on to CC Morvich and finally CC Bunree.

Hope you have an interesting Bonk Holiday, the mind boggles.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## carolgavin

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are in the area for Bank Holiday and the following week, we are booked in at CC Clachan then on to CC Morvich and finally CC Bunree.
> 
> Hope you have an interesting Bonk Holiday, the mind boggles.
> 
> Best regards
> Broom


Come in and see us then Broom :lol: :lol: Bonking is optional!!!


----------



## brillopad

can someone please tell wot bit of scotland the millarchy bay camp site is on


----------



## carolgavin

brillopad said:


> can someone please tell wot bit of scotland the millarchy bay camp site is on


Here be link

Millarrochy Bay


----------



## 88781

brillopad said:


> can someone please tell wot bit of scotland the millarchy bay camp site is on


Halfway up the RHS of Loch Lomond my friend :wink: turn right a balloch and head towards Drymen then Rowarden or visit C & CC site for a more detailed map.

Cheers Dave :wink:

Edit:
_p.s. Carol has told ya already _


----------



## citroennut

hi,

will need to see if i can persuade my carol to go, not a holiday weekend for me unfortunately. 

btw anyone taking their sprogs along as mine will be really pi**ed off if no others going.
simon


----------



## carolgavin

citroennut said:


> hi,
> 
> will need to see if i can persuade my carol to go, not a holiday weekend for me unfortunately.
> 
> btw anyone taking their sprogs along as mine will be really pi**ed off if no others going.
> simon


Mine coming so is greens. Mine are 17 and 13 both boys 
greeis are 14 and 10 both boys


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hacktually mine are 15 and 10 and if you bring any girls over 14 then my 15 year old will be mega happy! he has started noticing birds this weekend at Peterborough lots of birds apparently.

We have massive penguin windsock does that count?

Greenie


----------



## 1happy

carolgavin said:


> It will be a fun extravaganza, with mud wrestling, fishing, and water sports.


Hi Carol.
I am getting quite worried about you & combined with the "bonk" holiday offer.
Is it a case of you're making up for lost time 8O :lol: :lol: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## carolgavin

1happy said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a fun extravaganza, with mud wrestling, fishing, and water sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Carol.
> I am getting quite worried about you & combined with the "bonk" holiday offer.
> Is it a case of you're making up for lost time 8O :lol: :lol:
> Regards Catherine
Click to expand...

Hiya Catherine definately making up for lost time!! The bonk holiday is the lovely greenasthegrasses saying I just borrowed it!!!!


----------



## BigWhiteBox

We would love to join you all in the land of midges but not able to get away.

If a bank holiday is a day when the banks are closed - a day of no banking!

then what is a bonk holiday - ... ?

Luckily I have 24 hr telepone banking  


:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## citroennut

great, two girls 17 & 15 might make them slightly happier with other sprogs about, - doubtful though :lol: 

btw does an informal meet count as an 'event attended'?

simon


----------



## carolgavin

citroennut said:


> great, two girls 17 & 15 might make them slightly happier with other sprogs about, - doubtful though :lol:
> 
> simon


With all that male talent with mine and greenis sons how can they fail to be happy. Glad you can make it look forward to seeing you there!! Did you get booked ok????


----------



## Polo

Just booked in. Now Carol you had better get rid of all those little pesky midges!!! See you there on Friday 23rd. Even if all the undies aren't clean. We will not show you either :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Polo said:


> Just booked in. Now Carol you had better get rid of all those little pesky midges!!! See you there on Friday 23rd. Even if all the undies aren't clean. We will not show you either :lol:


Hiya am all excited you can come. We will be there about 12 o'clock on the Saturday as Gav is working Friday. Will arrange a rendevous point so we can meet up. Greeni says she might do a quiz if anyone is interested! I will be on midgie duty to get rid of little blighters, so if you see someone armed to the teeth with, SkinSoSoft, marmite, whisky, incense sticks. those lemon candle whoosits, citrus tea lights, and a muckle great flame thrower (in case the aforementioned dunt work!!!) that will be me :wink: :wink:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## clubman

Will be meeting up with you at L.L 0n the 23rd May for our first ever outing in our Clubman. Alas we had to book into the Cashel site as Millarrochy was fully booked for hardstands and they would not let us book a grass pitch in case there was bad weather , Is this normal ? Anyway ,we hope to put a few faces to names when we come over to visit, See you there. Chuck & Pam.


----------



## carolgavin

clubman said:


> Will be meeting up with you at L.L 0n the 23rd May for our first ever outing in our Clubman. Alas we had to book into the Cashel site as Millarrochy was fully booked for hardstands and they would not let us book a grass pitch in case there was bad weather , Is this normal ? Anyway ,we hope to put a few faces to names when we come over to visit, See you there. Chuck & Pam.


Hi Chuck and Pam am delighted you can both make it, handy for you two only around corner and hang a right or was it left!!!! We have got a grass pitch booked as has greenasthegrass although they were a bit reluctant at first but then relented!!!
Will organise meeting point etc for the Saturday nearer the time, but once again glad you can join our happy throng!!!


----------



## 96299

Sounds like a great trip this one.Shame I cant make it this time.Still,I`m up that way in August,so will just have to wait a while.   

Have fun people.

steve


----------



## greenasthegrass

Any one else interested in our little get together with thinking of maybe a few nibbles and some social time all together no little cliques! am thinking of taking a canopy cos obviously being in Scoterland it never rains and is alway sunny!

Cos Mozzies need somewhere to rest whilst having supper of course! 8O 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> Any one else interested in our little get together with thinking of maybe a few nibbles and some social time all together no little cliques! am thinking of taking a canopy cos obviously being in Scoterland it never rains and is alway sunny!
> 
> Cos Mozzies need somewhere to rest whilst having supper of course! 8O 8O


D'you want to lease our Mozzie incineralator Greeny?

We bought it from Discovrrons last summer as we passed by on the way to Edinburg.

We spent nearly a fortnight up there trolling around all them westy bits like Frort Bill and Bunree CC site, but not one Mozzie dared to come out and face us. The poor wee device is still in it's box.

Better than the nuclear detterent I reckon and not so expensive or danggerous or atomic or - well nothing like it really Sigh. But they Mozzies play elsewhere when the incineralator is in town.

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass

oooh yeh whats your terms and conditions? swap you for a bog roll holder fitted? :lol: :lol: 

Will it overload me payload is it big beastie? does it run on something like leccy or petrol and does it sound like a gennie? if so count me in!

Will go whole hog and have dogs, gennie, mozzies and owt else offensive oh yeh me kids knew something missing! 

ooh am sharp tonight am cutting me fingers as I type! 

Bitter me? nah

Greenie


----------



## DABurleigh

I thought the Scottish Rally Coordinator was only appointed because she undertook to bring one of these to each rally:
http://www.midgemonster.co.uk

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

If I remember correctly it runs on 12V and casts a glow to attract them little oiseachs and then zappit they're combustulated. It's about the size of a small power station but you Hymertropes could fit it in a glovebox.

The rental is tea at Bettys with ............CREAM CAKES 8O 8O 8O 

That zapped you, I bet.

Andy


----------



## carolgavin

DABurleigh said:


> I thought the Scottish Rally Coordinator was only appointed because she undertook to bring one of these to each rally:
> http://www.midgemonster.co.uk
> 
> Dave


Yep you are right how did you know are you one of them psychos??????
Nuke is buying me one........................wotta guy.............my hero


----------



## greenasthegrass

> The rental is tea at Bettys with ............CREAM CAKES


You is on! Which branch York, Harrogate or Ilkley? and when?

Cream cakes are always a serious matter. Of course you are limited to just the one along with Drew but Mrs SDA and myself can run amuck! Cos it would be rude not to! :lol: :lol: May throw in hot choccie with big stick of chocolate and lots of cream (can you feel your arteries hardening already?)

And if anyone has never been to Betty's

1. you have never lived 
2. get yourself in there and 
3. can't think of a third but sounded good in my head.

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> The rental is tea at Bettys with ............CREAM CAKES
> 
> 
> 
> You is on! Which branch York, Harrogate or Ilkley? and when?
> 
> Cream cakes are always a serious matter. Of course you are limited to just the one along with Drew but Mrs SDA and myself can run amuck! Cos it would be rude not to! :lol: :lol: May throw in hot choccie with big stick of chocolate and lots of cream (can you feel your arteries hardening already?)
> 
> And if anyone has never been to Betty's
> 
> 1. you have never lived
> 2. get yourself in there and
> 3. can't think of a third but sounded good in my head.
> 
> Greenie
Click to expand...

Hey Greenie,

I got given a £10 Bettys vulture for my birfday in Janvier.

Can't understand why I haven't spent it yet.

Must be moral courage and fortitude.

Or

The boy's an idiot.

Andy


----------



## scotsman

Hi carolgavin

sounds like a good weekend you will be having

i will be in the area but wont be staying at that site, would it be allowed to pop in and meet you all or is it only members booked onto that site and finally how many people are you expecting to attend now.

many thanks


----------



## carolgavin

scotsman said:


> Hi carolgavin
> 
> sounds like a good weekend you will be having
> 
> i will be in the area but wont be staying at that site, would it be allowed to pop in and meet you all or is it only members booked onto that site and finally how many people are you expecting to attend now.
> 
> many thanks


Hiya scotsman I do not know the answers to either of your questions at the mo but if you give me an hour or so I will find out.

Sorry no answer from site earlier will try again tomoz!

Would be great to meet you if you are able to pop in, better get greeni to chuck in another few quiz questions!!


----------



## carolgavin

Hi all could you post on this wee threadie when you have booked with site so me n greeni can see how many are coming.

Anyone up for a quiz on Saturday night??? What about Sunday any thoughts???

Also how we gonna recognise each other??? I suggest a parrot on left shoulder make sure we stands out from crowd. Obviously open to other suggestions get thinking caps on gang :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Think we ought to stick to yellow rubber glove - am thinking it could almost be used as a logo for this site! ha!

We may have to be canny and find out where we all parked and try and get next to each other if we can - perhaps ask when booking in for reg number of say .........Carol!

Am bringing Trivial Pursuit for Saturday and after a bottle or three its cheating galore makes it more fun!

Sunday thought depending on weather could maybe do a card game or two like a whist drive or something not very challenging perhaps snap then! :roll: 

ooh am getting all excited and hope the weather is cracking well one can hope!

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin

Good morning peeps sunny here this morning. Have added this meet to the front page (just below top 30 posts and rallys) Once you have booked with the site could you please add your name to the list.

Have also checked with the site ths morning and visitors are welcome. So any of you booked in the area can come down and visit. The only thing they ask is that you pop into the office at the green gate and let them know who you are visiting. Your vehicle will have to be left in their car park however. 

PM me for details ie my name and vehicle reg if you are planning a visit.
Look forward to seeing you all there.


PS Still looking for more ideas of how we can recognise each other.


----------



## clubman

*Millarrochy*

hope this going to the right place. Just confirming Pam & Chuck Ward (and big dog) will be visiting you from the Friday night to Monday at Millarrochy but have to stay at the Cashel site. Suggestions for recognition, one sensible and one fun, are either a yellow marigold glove or photocopy the M.H. badge and wear it on your jacket , even add your name to it. Hope this helpful!


----------



## 88781

pssssst don't tell about the secret yellow glove!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Millarrochy*



clubman said:


> hope this going to the right place. Just confirming Pam & Chuck Ward (and big dog) will be visiting you from the Friday night to Monday at Millarrochy but have to stay at the Cashel site. Suggestions for recognition, one sensible and one fun, are either a yellow marigold glove or photocopy the M.H. badge and wear it on your jacket , even add your name to it. Hope this helpful!


In best William Connolly

'That man has an Autosleeper Clubman!!!!!'

and I'd like to know if the centre gangway is 17 inches as alleged by a wee Sassenach van salesman and what yon gentleman thinks about the Clubman.

BTW beware Greenies sossies cos they're MAN EATERS tha' knows.

Andy


----------



## GerryD

Carol,
Would love to come but the bird wot wed me has never travelled north of Yorkshire and has a few questions:
Is there a Scottish for Dummies language course
Passport OK but do we need Visas
Quick recipe for Porridge
Do I have to go commando under the kilt, worried about midges
If she taks the high road and I tak the low road, will I definitely be in Scotlan' afore she?
Gerry
Oh! and by the way, I don't want your Peugeot engine cover getting any erotic fellings for my Fiat one.


----------



## GerryD

Now booked, 24th to 27th.

Oh God, what have I done?

Gerry


----------



## carolgavin

Carol,
Would love to come but the bird wot wed me has never travelled north of Yorkshire and has a few questions:
Is there a Scottish for Dummies language course....Whityeoanaboot??? 

Passport OK but do we need Visas.................... Nah just bring ya cash!!

Quick recipe for Porridge..................Oats, watter, salt 

Do I have to go commando under the kilt, worried about midges ..... You a sassenach so no kilt, but if commando your thing :roll: :roll: 

If she taks the high road and I tak the low road, will I definitely be in Scotlan' afore she?.................................Yes!!!!
Gerry

Oh! and by the way, I don't want your Peugeot engine cover getting any erotic fellings for my Fiat one.................S'ok hun got it warned!!!!!!

Looking forward to meeting you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi GerryD

You're a brave man :lol: :lol: 

Now put your name on the poor girls list at the bottom of the front page in the Meets section, she sweat blood getting that meet on there!!


----------



## clubman

*auto sleeper passageway width*

To Steamdrivenandy.....Our Autosleeper Clubman was only something like the width you said till my wife took a saw to it and made me rebuild the seat, so the passage is now 24" wide, with under bench storage and can still do two single beds or one big double. Any more questions, just ask, but I think they are brilliant.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: auto sleeper passageway width*



clubman said:


> To Steamdrivenandy.....Our Autosleeper Clubman was only something like the width you said till my wife took a saw to it and made me rebuild the seat, so the passage is now 24" wide, with under bench storage and can still do two single beds or one big double. Any more questions, just ask, but I think they are brilliant.


(In best Orxford English - think Noel Coward)

I fear we are in grave danger of going orf topic and being jumped on by Gasbag, sorry ...pode.

I shall away and avail myself of the PM system.

Thankyou and Good Morning.

Andy

.


----------



## carolgavin

Thanks GerryD for confirming on me meets thingy. As Clianthus says took blood to get that on!!! 
To everyone else who is coming but has not confirmed please put your name on the list HERE PLEASE

Skin so soft link, not that you'll need it mind, just in case!!

HERE


----------



## GerryD

Carol,
Just worked out my cost for the round trip, I make it £3.54 for fuel.
Last time I came to Scotland fuel was 1/9d per gallon (1 shilling 9 pence) is that still about right?
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin

GerryD said:


> Carol,
> Just worked out my cost for the round trip, I make it £3.54 for fuel.
> Last time I came to Scotland fuel was 1/9d per gallon (1 shilling 9 pence) is that still about right?
> Gerry


Err Gerry hon have got a little sommat to tell you sweetie brace oneself!! We moved on from shillings and pence so don't bring them with you and err err we went decimal. Don't worry bout it though we will helps you out!!!

Quick guys supply of valium he gonna flip out when he sees price of diseasle here!!


----------



## clianthus

Hi all you folks in Bonnie Scotland!!

We have been asked for ages when were we going to organise something for you!!

Well now we have a new RRC in Scotland and she's organised this as her 1st tentative steps before a full blown rally.

She needs your support, so if you want a fun weekend get yourselves booked in for this meet!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

As Carol's little helper - we are planning a bit of entertainment should you lucky people wish to join in and a supper as well just to get you all going.

The site has a small launch for boats and its free for boats without a motor so we are taking our houge 2 man dinghy, setting the boys free and we should be rid forever!!!!!!!!!! 8O 

Some come along its Bonk Holiday in Engerland not sure about Scoterland and am having a word with the weatherman and putting an order in for good scorching weekend weather :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin

Helloooooo it's also a bonk holiday in scotland and sunny weather is definately assured!!! I know some of you have already booked in at the site so could you please please add your name onto meets section which is underneath first 30 posts on front page.

Ta once again to greeni whose wee quiet weekend away wif the kids and hubbie I hijacked!!! She has also agreed to do a wee quiz on either the Sat/sun night and we planning to have nibbles!! So if you want to join in with that bring a little something along!!

See you there!!!


----------



## carolgavin

Yoohoo guys and gals me again to remind anyone who hasn't confirmed on meets bitty right 
HERE HERE HERE to save you even looking!! Please add your name forthwithly!! 
Also anyone else who is looking for a great weekend away with friends and fun book with site and add your name.

We are planning a wee quiz with nibbles on either Sat/Sun weather dependent so if anyone already going wants to bring something along please feel free.

So far we are having quicky, pizza, sossie rolls, lemon and honey chicken bites, and assorted cakes....................................see now you defo wanna come


----------



## carolgavin

*Morning all!!*

Hello everyone just a quick reminder to add your name to the meeets list if you haven't already done so. Am checking with site this afternoon so will check if aany spaces left in case someone else fancies coming.

Got some wee prizes for the quiz. Will arrange rendevous point towards end of next week. See you there.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Well, I'd love to join y'all, we keep saying we're going to stop off at Loch Lomond when we're going to Mull but are always in too much of a rush, usually manage a brew & some soup at Luss on the way back down though.

Unfortunately I have the little matter of running 26.2 miles across at Edinburgh, so just to show some MHF solidarity, would you all be so kind as to consume 1 alcoholic beverage approximately every 8 minutes. This is my estimated pace per mile, so hopefully the alcoholic karma will transfer itself to me & spur me on to the finish! At the very least it'll explain the wobbly legs at the end!!

Many Thanks


----------



## carolgavin

Alfa_Scud said:


> Well, I'd love to join y'all, we keep saying we're going to stop off at Loch Lomond when we're going to Mull but are always in too much of a rush, usually manage a brew & some soup at Luss on the way back down though.
> 
> Unfortunately I have the little matter of running 26.2 miles across at Edinburgh, so just to show some MHF solidarity, would you all be so kind as to consume 1 alcoholic beverage approximately every 8 minutes. This is my estimated pace per mile, so hopefully the alcoholic karma will transfer itself to me & spur me on to the finish! At the very least it'll explain the wobbly legs at the end!!
> 
> Many Thanks


Ok one alcoholic beverage per 8 minutes it is. Also to help you along as I don't drink, I will consume one glass of Lucozade to energize you per 8 minutes also.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Woo hoo! its nearly here - just packing in the van - well sorting it out and giving good clean as working alot this week.

If weather looking fab we intend to set off after lunch on Friday but will only probably get 3/4 of way up - we are booked in for Saturday till Tuesday so we are fancying a bit of wild camping on the Friday night we have never done this before - shall we be brave and just go for it? or shall we book in just in case although dunno how far we will get up. 

We reckon its about 6 and half hours from Leeds if you know where you are going so if we get to say 9pm and not very close and need to find a spot where we can stop - what should we be looking for as in not being moved on at crack of dawn and not being robbed senseless?

I know very vague questions just wanting a bit of encouragement to do something wild and wanton - oh and wild camping as well. :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## RichardnGill

We would have loved to join you, but we have promised the kids to take them to Alton Towers in the school hols. So we have just cashed in some of our Tesco vouchers for a free day into Alton and booked a COL near by for £8 a night. We sure do know how to push the boat out us northerns  .

Hope you have a good time and I fancy wild camping when in Scotland but the wife and kids are not so keen. Lets us know how you get on.


Richard...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

greenasthegrass said:


> Woo hoo! its nearly here - just packing in the van - well sorting it out and giving good clean as working alot this week.
> 
> If weather looking fab we intend to set off after lunch on Friday but will only probably get 3/4 of way up - we are booked in for Saturday till Tuesday so we are fancying a bit of wild camping on the Friday night we have never done this before - shall we be brave and just go for it? or shall we book in just in case although dunno how far we will get up.
> 
> We reckon its about 6 and half hours from Leeds if you know where you are going so if we get to say 9pm and not very close and need to find a spot where we can stop - what should we be looking for as in not being moved on at crack of dawn and not being robbed senseless?
> 
> I know very vague questions just wanting a bit of encouragement to do something wild and wanton - oh and wild camping as well. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Greenie


If you want a site oop M74 then you could try http://www.mountviewcaravanpark.co.uk/ at Abington. Pitches good, facilities OK and good dog walking on the quiet roads outside the site.

Excellent train spotting as the West Coast Main Line borders the site but disappears into a cutting so the noise isn't a problem.

We used it last October before a dog show in Lanark.

HTH

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh oooh that might be ok - if we feel the need. Was just a bit worried in case it got past 8pm and we were still trundling along thought we could nip in somewhere get supper done and settle down for evening. Do most sites close at 8pm I know alot have them where you can park in a waiting area but is it being cheeky parking in this area then moving on without going in? Am all for sites but just a stop over we fancy the wild thing! 

Thanks for that though chuck! shame you not coming! :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh oooh that might be ok - if we feel the need. Was just a bit worried in case it got past 8pm and we were still trundling along thought we could nip in somewhere get supper done and settle down for evening. Do most sites close at 8pm I know alot have them where you can park in a waiting area but is it being cheeky parking in this area then moving on without going in? Am all for sites but just a stop over we fancy the wild thing!
> 
> Thanks for that though chuck! shame you not coming! :lol:
> 
> Greenie


Hi greeni do not worry about booking in somewhere you can always trundle along the M8 to chez carol and gavin for the night. Free leccy and I knows how you looooooves leccy!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

you are such a bright spark cazza! yeh can manage one night though wilding it!

Depends on weekend traffic as well cos its Bonk Holiday! 8O 

Greenie


----------



## GerryD

Carol,
Looking a little dodgy at the moment. We have developed an electrical fault and have no lights or water pump working in the motorhome. I have got it booked in for Thursday and am hoping that they can fix it. The problem comes if they need new parts and they are not in stock at the dealer. Oh the joys of cottage industry products.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin

GerryD said:


> Carol,
> Looking a little dodgy at the moment. We have developed an electrical fault and have no lights or water pump working in the motorhome. I have got it booked in for Thursday and am hoping that they can fix it. The problem comes if they need new parts and they are not in stock at the dealer. Oh the joys of cottage industry products.
> Regards,
> Gerry


Fingers crossed for a quick fix Gerry, just let me know what happens an good luck!!!!!


----------



## GerryD

Leccie's fixed, new control panel and it's a good 'un.
Just got to load up and we shall be on our way tomorrow night. Expect to arrive early afternoon Saturday.
Gerry


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Have a good Bonking Holiday, we will wave when passing on our way to Morvich.

Beast Regards
BBBBBRRROOOOOOOMM


----------



## carolgavin

Gerry thats brill news about your leccy, looking forward to seeing you on Saturday. We is planning a wee quiz on Sat night with some nibbles and prizes, so if you are up for it then we will see you there.
Have sent you PM with my reg no and phone no. 


Broom you sure you can't drop in for an hour or so Sat/Sun would be delighted to see you, plus could get a gander at ones new motorhome


----------



## 88781

Have a superb weekend all you lucky so and so's going to Mil'riky bay.. a lovely site with some great walks (oot o' the gates an turn left) :wink: 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Is there anyone else going to Loch Lomond that needs my phone no and registration so that we can get together??? If so then could you please send me a PM so that I can arrange this with you. 

Clubman hon have sent you a PM

Weather is looking good guys     Looking forward to this muchly see you tomorrow, off out for me shopping!!!


----------



## GerryD

Absolutely wonderful weekend. Carol we love you, but as you gave me this script to write you know that. Weather was brilliant, thought it was wtchcraft but was obviously science.
Janet, you are a raving loony, but that may actually be a compliment. Best weekend in years.
Gavin obviously enjoyed the bonk holiday as he was the only one with a bad back. Hope you're feeling better.
Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks.
Gerry and Val.


----------



## 88781

> Janet, you are a raving loony,


 Seconded :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Well thanks Gerry hon, but you were supposed to mention my gorgeousnessness    

What a weekend, it was absolutely fantastic, good weather, good food, and absolutely brilliant company. I thoroughly enjoyed meeting you all!! 

The quiz was really geat fun, even though you lot were really quite thick   :lol: :lol: :wink: So want to get my paws on that orgasm stuff greeni was drinking as it made the questions err interesting!!! 

Isn't it amazing how many people you can fit in a drive away awning???? 


A huuuuuuuuge thanks to Janet and Andrew (greenasthegrass) Beth and Ray (Polo), Gerry and Val (Gerryd) and Charles and Pam (clubman) for making my weekend absolutely brilliant.

Heres to our next meeting :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


----------



## GerryD

carolgavin said:


> Well thanks Gerry hon, but you were supposed to mention my gorgeousnessness
> 
> What a weekend, it was absolutely fantastic, good weather, good food, and absolutely brilliant company. I thoroughly enjoyed meeting you all!!
> 
> The quiz was really geat fun, even though you lot were really quite thick   :lol: :lol: :wink: So want to get my paws on that orgasm stuff greeni was drinking as it made the questions err interesting!!!
> 
> Isn't it amazing how many people you can fit in a drive away awning????
> 
> A huuuuuuuuge thanks to Janet and Andrew (greenasthegrass) Beth and Ray (Polo), Gerry and Val (Gerryd) and Charles and Pam (clubman) for making my weekend absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Heres to our next meeting :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


Oi!, bird, ooh you calling fick? I'll have you know that me and my bird has got a cestificate.
And anyway, the trivial pirsuit was just that, a triviality.
Sorry, forgot the gorgeousness bit. If you write the script on a proper piece of paper I might just get it into one posting.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass

Woo hoo ! we're back! loony me? nah never - just got back in site when thought police were locking gate last night - they were a right set of miserable wardens. Weather was awesome have burnt me feet! but the mozzies oh dear oh dear have got 27 bites all over even one of a bum cheek (whats going on there then?) Big thanks to all who made it including loads of mozzies :roll: one of best weekends we've had so far.

Carol I am missing you lots and that orgasm stuff is cider, I likes coider, coider makes me laff - then it makes me laff so much I fall of me seat!

Our next outing is Flamborough - brace yerself Flamborough! :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin

*Here be pic!!*

Here is a wee picture or two wot I took of us all at LL. Look its SUNNY!!!!!

Top one is Me Charles and Pam (clubman) Beth and Ray (Polo)

Second one is the squad in me motordome, from left to right,
Greeni, andrew (greenis hubby) Gerryd, Beth (trying to hide!!) Ray, Gavin (my hubby) Val (gerrys wife), Charles (clubman) Pam had just popped out for some fresh air!!

Next One is Me Beth and Ray.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Gawd am on a diet! am gobbing again! 8O 8O


----------



## Polo

Hi there all. What a great weekend! Great company together with some great weather. Miss you all as its now raining!!! Rotten lot you went home and left the lousy rain with us.

Thanks ever so Carol and Janet for organising the weekend, it was really great to meet everyone in person having had so much 'tinternet' meeting.

Look forward to the next time.

Polo and him


----------



## clubman

Nice to match some of the faces to names at last and we fair enjoyed our evening with you. Still recovering fron our first overnights in the van, and wishing we had done the sensible thing and slept in it in our own driveway. It was a shock out of our little routines I can tell you. Still, winning the wee motorhome in the "quiz" made our weekend. Thanks Carol.


----------

